#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Bangladesh : Suspicion as man 'interviews 1.3m' for thesis

## Mid

*Suspicion as Bangladesh man 'interviews 1.3m' for thesis*
17/06/2012

 Bangladesh's top university ordered a probe  Sunday into a doctoral thesis by a political science teacher who claimed  to have interviewed 1.3 million people in three years -- more than  1,000 a day.


_A  man looks at his computer screen. Bangladesh's top university ordered a  probe Sunday into a doctoral thesis by a political science teacher who  claimed to have interviewed 1.3 million people in three years -- more  than 1,000 a day._ 

Dhaka University's Mohammad Noor Uddin  was awarded a PhD last year for his research, "The Practices of Marxism  and Their Impact on Modern World: The case of Objectivisation".

He  said he interviewed 1.275 million people for the research carried out  between June 2008 and May 2011, meaning he interviewed about 1,200  people every day, Dhaka University vice-chancellor Arefin Siddique said.

"We  ordered an inquiry into the thesis work after the dean of the political  science faculty and five fellow teachers made complaints. A five-man  committee led by university's pro-vice chancellor will investigate the  matter," he told AFP.

"We have included an Internet expert into  the inquiry team as he (Uddin) has claimed that he interviewed all these  people through online," Siddique added.

Uddin could not be  contacted, but one of his thesis supervisors and chief of the  university's political science department, Professor Shawkat Ara  Hossain, defended the work, saying she believed him.

"The thesis was good," Hossain told AFP.

State-run  Dhaka University is Bangladesh's most famous higher educational  institute and churns out some of the country's best-known students and  academics every year.

bangkokpost.com

----------

